# Phone redialing



## spugemaster (Jul 14, 2011)

Anyone else noticed a problem where the phone seems to want to constantly redial someone after hanging up on a call?

I have to click end a bunch of times and hope the home screen displays before it tries to redial agian.


----------



## Crispityyy (Jun 23, 2011)

Yea, I had that problem at least twice before...VERY annoying. 
I think I ended up having to restart the phone to get it to stop.
...I haven't had it in a while though (thank God)


----------



## spugemaster (Jul 14, 2011)

It hasn't happened again here, but I wish I had a clue as to what causes it. The main thing that works to kill it is to switch back to the notification bar and hang up the call through there.


----------



## rsims26 (Jun 12, 2011)

I had this happen to me today. I actually rebooted and as soon as the phone turned back on, it started to redial the number again. I had my bluetooth on so I'm not sure if it was the phone or my bluetooth that was acting up.


----------



## hokulus (Jun 23, 2011)

Yes I've had this happen to me several times as well.. It's annoying but not significant enough to warrant changing roms or anything. It's happened both with and without bluetooth connected, and sometimes a reboot is required and sometimes not. Strange bug indeed. I'm running GC GBE 1.8 (the EP1F/EP1H hybrid) for the record.


----------

